# Dental/Medical deducted from paycheck, but don't have benefits



## crimsondandelion (Aug 13, 2021)

I just received my first paycheck today, and under the pre-tax deductions section there is a "DENTAL" deduction for 10.00, and a "medical" deduction for 10.00. I do not have dental or health insurance through Target; I used to when I worked for Target previously, but I have been gone for approximately 2 years.

I also do not see any health insurance section under my login at the Target pay and benefits website, but I was able to see it when I previously worked for Target.

Anyone experienced this before/know what those deductions would be for?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 13, 2021)

Call HROC for details.


----------

